# Fermented Herring...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...has anyone here ever tried "fermented herring"? 

it comes in a can, and is available in grocery stores in sweden and, most likely, other scandanavian countries.

-dh


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...has anyone here ever tried "fermented herring"?
> 
> it comes in a can, and is available in grocery stores in sweden and, most likely, other scandanavian countries.
> 
> -dh


I love fish, but that stuff is sooooo nasty. When I used to live up in Thunder Bay you could get it, because there was a big Finnish population. Maybe it grows on you.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I love fish, but that stuff is sooooo nasty. When I used to live up in Thunder Bay you could get it, because there was a big Finnish population. Maybe it grows on you.



...its a mystery, to me. my ex (swedish) and i are the most adventurous foodies in the world, same with her family. we couldn't go near it - could not get past the stink and the slime factor. we ended up burying the stuff, along with all the utensils that had touched it.

-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

LOL This thread is really about fermented herring! When I saw the title of the thread, I figured it was the name of a new band LOL 

Sorry, can't offer an opinion..... 27 year vegetarian. I think it would make a great name for a band, tho'!

Maybe, Fermented Hair-ing


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

HA! I thought the same thing! 

Sorry, no herring for me, fermented or otherwise


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

hey...I just read about canned herring at another site...small world ain`t it.
Never heard my students mention canned herring in Japan so I gotta assume they don`t eat it...and if the Japanese don`t eat it thats gotta mean something `cause they have what they call... natto... fermented soy beans...sound innocent enough eh...but it`s the most foul smelling thing I`ve ever come across. Can`t imagine herring being worse than natto.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Pickled herring is awesome. Even better is curried herring.

Gooooood Stuff!!!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Pickled herring is awesome. Even better is curried herring.
> 
> Gooooood Stuff!!!!


Oh yeah, now you're talking!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'm a big fish lover and herring is a very tasty one, but no, fermenting fish is not something that comes to mind when I think of a tasty snack.

You want to see some nasty dishes (and I humbly apologize to any folks of this heritage) try Phillipino cuisine.


Ask for the "treat with feet".


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

My grandfather's favorite meal was herring and potatoes. He would eat it 7 days a week if my mom cooked it for him. I love fish too but couldn't do herring or turbot. My fish is either baked or fried.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Pickled herring is awesome. Even better is curried herring. Gooooood Stuff!!!!


...i agree - LOVE herring.

in copenhagen i enjoyed an all you can eat herring buffet - yum!!

-dh


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I come from the east coast and I absolutely hate fish. The only fish I eat is swimming chicken (Tuna), fish sticks and fisk cakes (the kind that are mostly potatoes).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...see below.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I come from the east coast and I absolutely hate fish. The only fish I eat is swimming chicken (Tuna), fish sticks and fisk cakes (the kind that are mostly potatoes).


...dude, if i was your chef, you'd starve.

as would most white folk.



-dh


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

never ate fish `til I got to japan. fished all the time as a kid in the st. lawrence but we usually just caught em to look at em...anyways...who eats fish from the st. lawrence?
now...I don`t even wait for them to cook the buggers...I eats em before they have a chance to...even better if they ain`t dead yet.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Grilled Basa*

It's the least fishy-tasting fish, so I don't mind it at all.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

You can buy that stuff at the grocery store in New Brunswick. My dad makes his own. New Brunswick is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, producer of herring/sardines in the world. Most of it is exported to Japan, but quite a bit of it is exported to the Netherlands, Scandinavia, and the Caribbean.

Ever try smoked herring (the kind that's hard like beef jerky)?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Me Too!!*



Hamm Guitars said:


> I come from the east coast and I absolutely hate fish. The only fish I eat is swimming chicken (Tuna), fish sticks and fisk cakes (the kind that are mostly potatoes).



Hey I can't believe you said that!! I'm like you! From the East coast and do NOT do seafood of any kind except Halibut and Fish N Chips style at that! I thought I was one of the only ones! LOL! Most "mainlanders" are shocked that I don't love fish.....


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Fish is the greatest food on the planet. Alaskan King Crab, Salmon steaks, Calamari, these are the foods of the gods...........


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

SPAM, FERMENTED HERRING, FRIED BREAD AND SPAM !! Drool Drool Drool 

I'd like to see if there is anyone in the world who stomach that.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Another Maritimer here that *hates* fish of any kind, I just can't eat it, makes me gag, dunno why, been like that since I was small. I used to dread fridays because 'growing up' in a Catholic family meant fish on friday.

:wave:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, just so folks know ALL East Coasters don't hate fish, I love almost anything that swims, crawls or hides beneath the mud in the ocean.

Nothing I love better than a nice boiled cod (bloody hard to get these days since the wholesale rape of the Grand Banks).

Lobster, scallops, oysters, clams crab......

Oh baby! Love em all.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Another Maritimer here that *hates* fish of any kind, I just can't eat it, makes me gag, dunno why, been like that since I was small. I used to dread fridays because 'growing up' in a Catholic family meant fish on friday. :wave:



....oddly enough, i didn't "discover" seafood until i left the maritimes. now i am an absolute fanatic, especially raw fish (sashimi).

part of the reason, i think, is that most of the fish, shellfish etc is exported - it is actually quite difficult to find good, fresh seafood in the maritimes.

-dh


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ....oddly enough, i didn't "discover" seafood until i left the maritimes. now i am an absolute fanatic, especially raw fish (sashimi).
> 
> part of the reason, i think, is that most of the fish, shellfish etc is exported - it is actually quite difficult to find good, fresh seafood in the maritimes.
> 
> -dh


Me too, kinda. I've had smoked herring. It's good, but I'll only eat a few bites of it. It's pretty pungent. It's like beef jerky: I won't go out of my way to buy it, but I'll eat it if you give me some. You couldn't normally make me eat any other seafood...except for sashimi. We usually eat raw flounder and raw squid (it's so cool watching the tentacles moving in your plate) when we go out for sashimi here in Korea (I had raw tuna once, it was nice). It doesn't have the fishy smell and flavor that I dislike. It really like it with wasabi and Korean chili sauce...and a few shots of soju. Doesn't fill me up, though...and it's sometimes quite cheap here, as cheap as 10$ for a whole flounder or 3 squid (tuna was relatively cheap, too ( I think the bill was 150$ and we were 8 or 9 people)), so you have to be ready to go out eating for a good 2 hours if you're having sashimi with me.

Fresh seafood is easy to get in the Maritimes, just go to the wharf when the fishermen come in at 6pm and ask one of the captains to reserve some of tomorrow's catch for you.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> We usually eat raw flounder and raw squid (it's so cool watching the tentacles moving in your plate)



Mein Gott! Sounds like Klingon "Qagh"!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmmm, Ive had raw squid, but it was chilled and the tentacles werent moving. That sucker was dead and delicious........


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Mein Gott! Sounds like Klingon "Qagh"!



Did I mention that it attaches itself to the palate as you try to swallow it down? There's something primevally cool about that.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

not fermented, but: pickled, and don't forget about kippers (on the barbie 'cause of the smell)

to all you east coasters: recently had cod tongue done with salt pork.mmnnn.

makes the beer taste better.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Sun dried squid slightly roasted on an open flame (kills bacteria, softens up the flesh) is tasty with beer...but, some would describe it as fishy boot leather.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I love seafood. I eat a tin of sardines every day with lunch at work (I always get a table by myself). Had some smoked oysters and mussels this week with my Dad. Big shrimp, oyster and mussel feast every Christmas Eve. Enjoyed a nice lake trout (cleaned by Dad) this week at the cottage. Love sushi and sashimi as well.

Saw a big platter of pickled or fermented herring a few years ago at a wedding. Loaded up my plate, and I swear after my first bite, I nearly threw up! That's one seafood dish I just can't stomach!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I love seafood. I eat a tin of sardines every day with lunch at work (I always get a table by myself). Had some smoked oysters and mussels this week with my Dad. Big shrimp, oyster and mussel feast every Christmas Eve. Enjoyed a nice lake trout (cleaned by Dad) this week at the cottage. Love sushi and sashimi as well.



...sardines are one of the super foods.

real wild, fresh trout. sigh...

all i have been able to find in recent years is "farm-raised, pellet-fed" trout, which has neither flavour nor texture.

have you tried ceviche?

-dh


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...sardines are one of the super foods.
> 
> real wild, fresh trout. sigh...
> 
> ...


Never heard of it. I'd so love to try more fish at home, but neither my wife or my girls will touch fish (or any food somewhat interesting). Might have to source some out and just start cooking it. If they'd like to join me, fine. If not, I'll throw some chicken nuggetts in the oven for ya.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> Did I mention that it attaches itself to the palate as you try to swallow it down? There's something primevally cool about that.


 BLEEEEEchhh!!!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

We eat alot of fish and seafood here, my wife and most of the kids love it. The irony is my one daughter who is going to University in Halifax doesn't like seafood. I get alot of fresh pickerel, pike, goldeyes, trout, perch and catfish (I do a fair amount of fishing when I can, I love ice fishing too). About twice a summer I'll cook up a bunch of fresh water clams out of local rivers here too. That's always good.

I've haven't met a seafood or fish I haven't liked yet and I've tried lots. I really like sea urchin, but don't get it very often.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I generally dislike fish. I hate the smell (even the smell of the ocean makes me ill) and the cooked texture. I will eat sushi, raw smoked salmon (with capers and red onions, mmmm) or "rollmops" (other Dutch folk will understand that one  )


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Geek said:


> I generally dislike fish. I hate the smell (even the smell of the ocean makes me ill) and the cooked texture.


...try _fresh_ fish - there is no smell.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

*ceviche...*



james on bass said:


> Never heard of it.



...ceviche is similar to sashimi, but it is marinated in citrus juice (lemon or lime) and hot peppers, which essentially "cook" the flesh.

-dh


----------

